# Eric Clapton Crash 1 tribute guitar...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

My year long project guitar is finally coming together. I finished assembly this morning. This is a replica of Eric's "Over the Rainbow" strat. The original was painted by John "Crash" Matos, and it was used extensively by Eric (I saw him use it in Vancouver in 2001), until it sold at the first Christies Crossroads auction.

First, I'd like to give huge thanks to member Jeff66 who did the outstanding paint job. If any of you guys are ever thinking about a custom job, I can highly recommend him. He started with a USACG lightweight ash body that I sent him. I bought it last year and had put a few coats of primer on, then promptly forgot about it until I saw some of Jeff's work and got an idea in my head. The artwork and finish is even more stunning in person.

I cobbled the rest of it together with a new (Mar '10) Clapton Custom Shop neck, a set of Peter Florance "Layla" pickups, and an Eric Johnson bridge assembly. I still need to set it up and string it, but am happy to finally get it together. I thought I'd share.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Crash One


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow... sure hope it plays as good as looks; that is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice. I've always loved those "crash" paint jobs. You're a lucky man!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, that looks incredible!

Let us know how it sounds.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That looks great!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Freaking nice man....and truely original..


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

it looks like a good replica. but how can a replica be referred to as "truely original"?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice, I've always loved that Crash strat.


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow that looks awesome!


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice to see it all back together! I really enjoyed painting that! 

If anyone needs paint, then drop me an email at [email protected]


Jeff


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

That looks phenomenal... wish I had one 

You'll have to put up some clips to see how the Florence's sound!!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 25, 2010)

Paint Job is really cool, I cannot abide strat necks though, something about string spacing and small radii doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

what are the caracteristics of the layla pickups? loose wind, tight wind...?


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Some exceptional work!!

Brian


----------

